# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  А что случилось с Авиационно-историческим форумом (АИФ)?

## Прохожий

Ссылка на АИФ не работает. Уже третий день не могу туда зайти. Что случилось с форумом?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Злобные хацкеры напали на них. DoS - атака. Сервер в отключке. По идее сегодня должны восстановиться.

----------


## AC

Вроде заработал уже...

----------


## Owl-99

Опять упал! :?

----------


## vovic

> Опять упал! :?


Вчера, 19-го, работал. Сегодня я, лично, войти не могу.

----------


## vovic

Приветствую!
У меня не открывается АИФ.
Подскажите, куда он переехал?
vovic

----------


## Д.Срибный

Пару дней назад ВИФ-2НЕ переехал на новый сервер... Видать еще не все отлажено как следует.

----------


## AC

Заработал!

----------

